
Ask HN: Why my question about Ian death was removed from Ask HN? - kiloreux
I asked this question[1] which i think is something fairly interesting for the community to see, but after few hours, it was removed from top of ASK HN, even though it stayed on my account, I guess it has something to do with not being able to give black bar to Ian death ?<p>[1]https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10815695
======
Tomte
I suppose because it is a meta question where any discussion doesn't have any
value.

We already know that many HNers are in favor of a black bar. It doesn't matter
if there are hundreds or thousands.

Just ask hn@ycombinator.com. They are the only ones to decide on this, and
they already know about that request.

What could a Ask HN thread possibly do?

------
brudgers
Almost certainly community members flagging the question caused it to sink
faster than it would with ordinary gravity.

------
bojanbabic
[http://pastebin.com/yk8bgru5](http://pastebin.com/yk8bgru5)

~~~
kiloreux
I am talking about HN black bar and the HN mods , his last tweets are publicly
known now.

